# La gravure derriere les Ipod Touch



## Bazinga (9 Septembre 2008)

Salut a tous,

Toujours hésitant de m acheter un Ipod Touch, j ai vu sur l'Apple Store qu on pouvait faire graver quelquechose derriere.

J ai tout d abord pensé a écrire mon nom sur le dos et mettre comme 2eme ligne un separateur genre "--------------------" pour qu il ressemble a ceci ( la photo est celle montrée sur le site Apple:





Je me demandais juste si certains d'entre vous avaient commandé la gravure et si elle aparaissait bien telle quelle!

( je ne voudrais pas avoir quelquechose de décalé comme ceci:








Alors, avis a ceux qui ont commandé la gravure, est ce que le texte sera bien centré et représenté comme sur l image du site?



Merci pour vos eclaircissements!


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

Behé coute je vois pas pourquoi le texte serait décalé!!! Il te le grave comme tu le marques


----------



## Liyad (11 Septembre 2008)

La gravure appairait telle qu'affiché !


----------



## DeepDark (11 Septembre 2008)

Oui le texte se centre par défaut 

Sinon question annexe : Quels caractères peut-on utiliser? Autre que les chiffres et les lettres...
J'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet sur le net (y compris le site d'Apple). Ou alors je suis miro


----------



## Defcon (11 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Pour ce qui est des caractères j'ai déjà eu l'occasion dans le passé d'utiliser des caractères spéciaux, notamment le symbole dièse: #

Le mieux en cas de doute reste encore de commander ton iPod en appelant l'Apple Store, tu pourras ainsi demander à l'opérateur la gravure de ton choix et il pourra t'indiquer par la même occasion si le caractère est valide ou non.

A+


----------



## robindesbois (16 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'ai pensé bon de mettre mon prénom et nom et en dessous mon numéro de portable avec indicatif du pays ;-)
Si je le perd et qu'il tombe entre de bonne main, on peut me retrouver avec mon n°


----------



## DeepDark (16 Septembre 2008)

robindesbois a dit:


> Si je le perd et qu'il tombe entre de bonne main, on peut me retrouver avec mon n°



Sinon un inconnu a ton numéro de téléphone :rateau:


----------



## robindesbois (16 Septembre 2008)

Oui mais comme j'ai une activité public, cela ne me gène pas (voir mon site) en plus c'est pas moi qui paye
De plus des idiots ils y en a partout mais au moins j'ai une chance de récupérer mon ipod ;-)


----------



## DeepDark (16 Septembre 2008)

robindesbois a dit:


> De plus des idiots ils y en a partout mais au moins j'ai une chance de récupérer mon ipod ;-)



Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire 

Des fois que tu tombes sur un MacUser sympa 

Enfin le mieux c'est quand même de pas le perde


----------



## robindesbois (16 Septembre 2008)

Un autre plan est de l'oublier chez quelqu'un que tu veux revoir ;-)


----------

